# teaching in Surin area



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

My Filipino gf is a qualifed and degreed teacher major in Maths/English. We are looking at teh Surin area to settle and she is seeking a teaching position. She has many years teaching experience, English is excellent, committed and devoted to her work. Any members know if there are jobs around the area for her? Also interested in Khon Kaen, indeed any northern area where there is some farang infra structure so to speak.


----------

